# Custom subwoofer and mid bass enclosures



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of a custom project we are working on right now. They are custom enclosures for JBL 1500AL,s and 1200FE's 4 of each.


----------



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

They look interesting, whats the intended use?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is what the customer wants, but finished nicer  Here is a picture of the boxes, solid zebrawood for the corners, and a box of zebrawood veneer, in a climate controled room for acclimatizing, for a week or so.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Good looking work as usual Nathan. Can't wait to see pics of the finished system.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There should be an award for bracing. That looks awesome!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is a picture of one pair veneered and ready for finishing.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

A picture after staining and finishing.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hey Nathan,

I just realized that you said there were JBL 1500AL's going in these. Did you get to check out and listen to those drivers? Can you share some impressions? Those are very nice and I'd love to have a few for upper bass/ lower midbass duties. Also what is the covering the HF's?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I did not get a chance to listen to them extensivly, however from what I did they sound quite good, IMO not outstanding any area but very good in all; nice low end, good impact, clarity and accuracy were good, and yet nice and smooth. I do not remember what the customer was going to use for HF.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Very cool. Those are supposed to be one of the most thoroughly engineered and finest bass (not sub) drivers around. Plus they just look sexy and they are DD.


----------

